# Saugeye in the DARK?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok saugeye ice fisherman. Who catches them after DARK?

I've caught hundreds this fall after dark with no problem. 

Hundreds through the ice at Indian during the day this winter.

Many many in the spring after dark no problem.

Does anyone target saugeye threw the ice in complete darkness? 

Not looking for locations, not looking for techniques, just an honest response or report on saugeyes threw the ice, after dark. Plus whether its better early, middle, or late into the night?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

AtticaFish just started a thread in the NW forum today on a similar question (substitute Saugeye w/ Walleye....) You may want to keep an eye on that one as well....

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ice-walleye-after-dark.322448/


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually can not get out until after work in the evenings so most of my fishing is after dark. I have great success on the saugeye.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I have no experience with saugeye, but we catch walleye after dark in the same areas they're caught casting from shore in the fall/early winter. Where I am, they're relating to inside weedlines nearest as possible to deep water. The thing to watch out for is that shallow water can get too cold for the fish in winter. Warmer weather is best and with this arctic blast we're having, I wouldn't look too hard for them shallower than the deep weed edge here. This article is a good description of what's going on with water temps under the ice. (http://www.in-fisherman.com/gear-accessories/electronics/water-temperatures-under-ice/) When I ice fished a lot in the past, late February or March it was common to fish in less than 10 feet of water here.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

your fall and spring spots will catch fish after dark through the ice as well .......things to remember drill your holes early enough .. have things set up and ready to go before it gets dark ... start fishing your deeper holes first then move in as it gets darker .. i like long bars fish seem to spend all night on them ...jig'n raps size 7 and 9's and swedish pimples are my go to lures i have a love hate relationship with the raps they catch fish but they loose a lot of fish also .. i use a snap then a barrel swivel to my main line ... i use a 2 foot section or 20# tied to my snap then 10 # as my main line .. reason being hook a 25" saugeye in 5 foot of water in a 8" hole. and it's game on through the ice trust me .. your not hooking a fish in 20ft of water and fighting it up the playing field is much smaller .. as i mentioned i like long bars but shallow bays can be great also .. some guys move back to deeper water when the bite slows i don't i stay shallow i know other fish will come in through out the night .. i do use a s cable on my vexy in shallow water i think it helps some but when your that shallow hes on before you see him ..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep........ i am going to be trying it as well up here on a local upground for some walleye. I know they are in the lake i want to target, just not real sure of how close in to shore they come at night because i can't spotlight them under the ice.  My plan is going to be setting up very close to the large boulder areas i know the walleye frequent in the spring/fall. Maybe out a little deeper than i see them casting my jigs during spring/fall. If i blank out on the first trip, probably will set shallower on the next trip and see what i mark. If it is anything like casting from shore, i know from experience you have to put your time in (and be vewee vewee quwiette) to figure out where they are visiting the buffet and what time they have reservations. Was hoping to be sitting on the ice tonight but instead sitting at home tying jigs and dreaming about walleye.  Will likely wait till after our warm spell and winter storm blow through to get out. Careful on the ice everyone after this plays out. Would love to hear how you do carp!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

carp said:


> Ok saugeye ice fisherman. Who catches them after DARK?
> 
> I've caught hundreds this fall after dark with no problem.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing the other night. I was at the lake I believe you fish and I left right after dark, I did hear of a few caught after dark though the next day from the same area. A couple of the guys I was fishing by were talking about it and it sounds like it can be a grind to get them but is possible.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In my experience with saugeye at night through the ice, some people leave too early. I find that the bite usually dies right at dark, then there can be a dead period for an hour or two and it fires right back up around 7-8 O'clock. Just have to wait them out.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

midoh39 said:


> I was wondering the same thing the other night. I was at the lake I believe you fish and I left right after dark, I did hear of a few caught after dark though the next day from the same area. A couple of the guys I was fishing by were talking about it and it sounds like it can be a grind to get them but is possible.


I just dont think a lot of guys do it. Why would they bite at night on dec. 20th in open water,but not bite at nite on jan.10th with ice cover.... 
Lol im gonna try pushing a hj12 down a hole an just let it sit there lololololol


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I just dont think a lot of guys do it. Why would they bite at night on dec. 20th in open water,but not bite at nite on jan.10th with ice cover....
> Lol im gonna try pushing a hj12 down a hole an just let it sit there lololololol


dead stick a 6" bluegill .. 
*Whoomp There It Is* !


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Phil Carver said:


> I usually can not get out until after work in the evenings so most of my fishing is after dark. I have great success on the saugeye.


Thank you very much!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

OK I had 3 keepers before dark,,, and fished till 8:00 last night and picked up 2. It was lonely and I was only guy on ice after the pack of 20 guys left,,, but did leave with 5 instead of 3!

Blue/Sliver No. 5, Pimple!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

save that belly skin off them saugeyes Carp scrape everything off of it and dry it ... when it's dry cut it into strips with scissors poke a hole in the strip and put it on the pimple hook ..lasts a long time way better than a minnow or minnow head trust me .........


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Tinknocker1 said:


> save that belly skin off them saugeyes Carp scrape everything off of it and dry it ... when it's dry cut it into strips with scissors poke a hole in the strip and put it on the pimple hook ..lasts a long time way better than a minnow or minnow head trust me .........


Thanks, got bunch of skins laying in the yard from this an last weeks fishing!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

carp said:


> Thanks, got bunch of skins laying in the yard from this an last weeks fishing!!!


lol


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Once or twice i have done the bacon fat strips. Tough stuff. Cant say that it was a secrete weapon but did catch a small eye with it.


----------

